
PhantomJS Alternative?  How to “Compute” JavaScript Manipulated HTML? - taewookim
Is there a headless browser (or equivalent) that can render out HTML after 3rd party JS&#x27;s have added their images&#x2F;text? (ex. ad sense)<p>I&#x27;ve tried PhantomJS, CasperJS, and SlimerJS but none can seem to evaluate HTML after JS from an iframe has been called.
======
moondev
give [http://www.nightmarejs.org](http://www.nightmarejs.org) a try, it's
based on electron.

